# Order placed: A6 Avant 2.0 TFSI Multitronic



## gianton (Aug 8, 2006)

Had a great offer from my local dealer and finally after a long time searching placed the order. So in 3 months moreorless will be driving my new car!
The extra equipment ordered:
* Aurora Blue, pearl effect
* Volterra leather
* Seats amaretto brown, Dashboard black-black, Carpet black, Headlining silver
* Adaptive air suspension
* Audi parking system Plus
* Deletion of model & engine designation at rear
* Door mirrors, electrically folding, electrically adjustable with memory and heated
* Electric slide & tilt glass sunroof
* Privacy glass
* Xenon plus headlights
* 7.5J x 17 '16-spoke' design alloy wheels
* Auto-dimming rear view mirror
* Driver information system in colour
* First aid kit & warning triangle
* Inlays, Walnut brown
* Interior light pack
* Reversible mat for luggage compartment
* Electric front seats with memory
* Sports seats
* Automatically actuated boot lid
* Daytime driving lights
* Rear side airbags
* BOSE Surround Sound
* CD changer for MMI
* MMI
* locking wheel bolts
* spare wheel with full-size tyre, alloy
* anti-theft alarm
* automatic air conditioning plus
* cruise control
* leather-covered gear-lever knob/gear-lever grip
* leather-covered multifunction steering wheel, 4-spoke, with shift paddles
* rear floor mats
* child seat anchor, front right (ISOFIX)
* dipping breakaway inside rear view mirror
* electrically operated child lock
* advanced key
No Navi and bluetooth phone kit as not needed.


_Modified by gianton at 8:15 AM 2-27-2007_


----------

